# 6D



## Len_B (Sep 28, 2014)

.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: 6D pattern on image?*



Len_B said:


> Any help would be much appreciated



Um, what pattern?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: 6D pattern on image?*



Len_B said:


> This vertical one is circled and is the easiest to see, and then there are more smaller horizontal ones.



Since it's only inside the sky, it looks like pattern in the aurora borealis to me, but then again I live well below the polar circle :-o ... I'd be very surprised if this would turn out to be a sensor issue.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: 6D pattern on image?*

This is usual, if you increase the darks for more than 4 aperture values. 5D3 has the same "problem".
Nikon seems to be better there, atm.

But I am ok with it...


----------



## Aglet (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: 6D pattern on image?*

Welcome to the forum Len.

Another Canon customer discovers his new camera is not perfect.
You're not alone.
A few of us found this issue to be so prevalent with certain types of shots we chose to not use Canon cameras for them.
YMMV
It's the commonly known weakness of canon cameras known as FPN, or Fixed Pattern Noise, and it's more of an issue in low iso shots, especially if boosting the exposure levels in post later.
FWIW, the 6D and 70D bodies are the least-affected contemporary bodies, so it could be worse.

You'll find a lot of ardent discussion on this forum about this issue disguised as DR or dynamic range.

EDIT: you'll find a very active one right here

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22999.0


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: 6D pattern on image?*



Len_B said:


> Increased the brightness and clarity to make it more visible...



I disagree with the other contributors, the region you marked has nothing to do with fpn. There is some pattern noise there, but hardly "fixed" as the 6d is Canon's camera with the best performance in this area and only has lines vs. the 5d3's cross pattern. Rule of thumb except for astro shots: If you see fpn, check your exposure and ettr, you shouldn't need to raise shadows that much.

Unfortunately you've killed the exif data from the shot, but if it was taken at lower iso you can improve shadow performance significantly by using Magic Lantern. Last not least, the shot looks way underexposed to me, but again there's no telling w/o the uncooked image.


----------



## TeT (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: 6D pattern on image?*

I would try and find it in another shot dark say of a lit cityscape or over a freeway... see if you can recreate the flaw elsewhere before getting antsy. Looks like a normal part of the image but could go either way...

Is it on the prior and following pics...


----------



## Aglet (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 6D pattern on image?*

There appears to be faint horizontal banding, nothing surprising.
But yes, do confirm that with some other shots.
Then you'll know whether or not to .... Oh, I was just gonna wisecrack here but I feel your pain.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 6D pattern on image?*

What settings did you use for your shot?

Could you have gotten a better exposure, i.e. Longer shutter speed or Wider aperture?


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 6D pattern on image?*

the red circle you drawn is just light strokes.

the lifted up image shows some banding wich is absolutely normal using high ISO. It may even appear with no post on 25600 iso on 6D sometimes.


----------

